#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Rigger worden, hoe?

## Maria

Oke laat ik aan het begin beginnen. Ongeveer een jaar geleden heb ik een keer via een uitzendbureau gewerkt bij een feest in de Westergasfabriek. Was een soort avond voor allemaal mensen die in de horeca werken als ik het goed begrepen heb. Ik werkte toen voor bedrijf die stoelen en tafels en dergelijke verhuurde. En dat moesten wij dus opruimen en naar een loods brengen. 

Er hingen die avond ook allerlei lampen en schermen aan het plafond. Als ik het goed heb was dit geregeld door de purple group. 

Er waren een paar mensen die naar boven waren geklommen om dat weer los te maken. Ik had wel zo iets van wow wat gaaf als je dat werk kan doen. Maar verder niet echt lang bij stil gestaan. 

Nou zat ik gister met een vriend van me te praten die in de licht en geluid branche heeft gewerkt. Die vertelde dat dat soort mensen riggers zijn. 

Nou lijkt het me ongelofelijk gaaf om dat werk te doen. Dus mijn vraag: Hoe word je rigger, en wat houd het allemaal in?

----------


## Outline

Ik zeg: Rinus Bakker mailen of 'n PM sturen (kijk in de ledenlijst). Als hij je niet verder kan helpen, dan kan niemand het!

----------


## Maria

ja als ik het goed begrepen heb geeft die cursussen? Ik vraag me vooral af wat het precies inhoud. Is een rigger puur iemand die rond klimt en dingen op hangt. Of komt er nog veel meer bij kijken? 

Dit is een rigger forum toch? Dus lijkt me dat er nog veel meer mensen rondlopen die er het een en ander van af weten.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Van af weten en doen wel ja. Maar....... om te riggen binnen de regels (die in nedreland niet altijd even duidelijk zijn) heb je een behoorlijke basis kennis nodig. Die kun je natuurlijke live leren door de do's and dont's. Maar. een cursus van dhr. bakker brengt je qua kennis al een mooi stukje op weg. Je kan natuurlijk ook frontline of een ander bedrijf bellen, Maar de naam "Rinus Bakker" ga je hoe dan ook tegenkomen.

Joost

en ehh...... riggen is meer dan alleen rondlopen en op knopjes duwen. Er kunnen behoorlijk conplexe berekeningen en methoden bij nodig zijn. Het begint bij materiaal kennis, loopt door via krachtenberekening, en eindigt "bijna" bij een soort van hbo wiskunde.

klunz

----------


## Upgrading your system

Precies, Dat is iets dat veel mensen vergeten.

Wanneer je volledig rigger wil zijn (het proces dus van A tot Z uitvoeren) moet je geen hekel hebben aan wiskunde. Voor je de eerste steel in handen hebt ben je namelijk al luttele uren aan het rekenen geweest als het om een beetje klus gaat.
Zoals joost ook al aangeeft is er nergens een hoofdstuk rigging in een wetboek, richtlijn of regelgeving. Er zijn dus combinaties die je moet maken en interpreteren van vergelijkbare regelgeving en deze toepassen in de praktijk.
Verder zijn er de regels die in het vak zelf zijn bedacht en door fabrikanten zijn opgelegt met betrekking tot hun materiaal. Veel om te leren kennen dus en veel vuistregels die je moet leren.

Een cursus is hiervoor een goede gelegenheid om een theoretische ondergrond te leggen. Verwacht hierna geen volleerd rigger te zijn, want dat is een kwestie van toepassen van geleerde kennis, inzicht, veel doen en vooral je ogen de kost geven als je het een ander ziet doen.

Mijn raad: 

- Haal een VCA- Diploma
- Volg een riggingcursus
- Probeer Rinus lief aan te kijken, mischien kan hij je wel helpen aan contacten om te benaderen om in de praktijk te starten.
( bedank hem bijvoorbeeld met een flesje wiskey voor de geweldige cursus) :P Niet geschoten is altijd mis.
- Zo niet, contacteer de grotere riggingbedrijven: Frontline, Rotterdam rigging enz.
Als je eenmaal aan de slag bent bij een bedrijf kom je er dan wel.

O-ja, Zoek eerst even uit of je hoogtevrees hebt. Klinkt dom, maar ik heb mensen gezien die als het er op aankomt niet verder omhoog durven terwijl ze dachten geen hoogtevrees te hebben.
hoogtevrees is namelijk een van de dingen die je niet kan gebruiken in ons vak

----------


## MarkRombouts

Wat betreft zo'n VCA diploma.

Ik ben al een tijd aan het denken over het halen van een diploma, om te waarborgen dat ik veilig en verantwoord aan het werk ben. Ik ga er nu zeker van uit dat ik veilig en verantwoord werk, maar kan dit uiteraard zonder de juiste papieren niet aantonen. 

Dit gaat in mijn geval niet zozeer over rigging, wat daar doe ik persoonlijk niet echt iets mee, dat laat ik over aan degenen die daar wel verstand van hebben. Ik zou dus graag weten of er een specifiek VCA diploma voor onze branche is, en waar je een dergelijk diploma zou kunnen halen. Ook eventueel bijbehorende kosten zou ik graag in kaart gebracht hebben.

----------


## beyma

Inderdaad, hoogtevrees mag je niet hebben nee!
Zie hier op deze foto, al die takels komen niet vanzelf aan de spanten van de ArenA te hangen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


* geen hoogtevrees
* sterke armen en geest
* technisch inzicht 
* stress bestendig 
* niet romantiseren, je komt voor het concert en je bent pas terug na het concert,je ziet er dus weinig tot niets van
* korte broek
* leatherman
* maglite
* helmpje
* "kistjes" aan je voeten
* schijnt dat een grote bek ook handig is  :Big Grin:

----------


## Upgrading your system

Hé Mark.

Voor zover ik weet is er geen VCA-diploma voor onze branche. 
VCA betekend Veiligheids Certificering Aannemers. Het gaat hierbij puur om basiszaken.

- weten in welke hoek je een ladder zet
- Weten welke veiligheidsmiddelen er zijn en hoe je ze toepast.
- enz.
Is dus niet iets dat specifiek betrekking heeft op de branche, maar het is wel een diploma dat gewaardeerd wordt. Al is het maar omdat het aangeeft dat je wel van deze zakn op de hoogte bent, of je het toepast is aan jou.

Wat bij mij ook altijd een pré is: een EHBO-diploma.
Alleen BHVers in het bedrijf zijn dit verplicht, maar hier laat ik iedereen die het wil er een halen en degenen die hem hebben laat ik ze bijhouden.
Ik zie het altijd maar zo: beter 10 EHBOers bij een ongeval dan een BHVer die er net even niet is.
Dus heb je eens een paar knaken over.. Ga hem doen, wordt ook altijd als een positief iets gezien bij een sollicitatie.

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

en een grote bek kan ook nog wel eens helpen.
of eens lezen op A R G H !.

en wat moet een rigger met een leatherman?
die kan alleen maar vallen.
maar wel misschien handig als je groundrigger bent.

----------


## beyma

Wat een rigger met een leatherman moet, misschien een nogal vast zittend harpje los draaien ? 

Geen idee verder, maar ik meende dat het bij de PSU van een rigger hoorde... (ik ben ook maar een eenvoudige decor bouwer,maar zie ze er vrijwel altijd mee lopen aan de broekriem)

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die Jeroen, Beyma en Upgrading....

Ja dat van die 'Leatherman' viel me ook meteen op.
Ik ben sinds 1983 aktief als rigger, maar heb ik al die jaren nog nooit een Leatherman gehad, laat staan als gereedschap mee gesleept of aan het lijf gehad.

Wel jarenlang een complete toolbox van ca. 120*60*60cm meegesleept. Vol met dagelijks spul zoals: > kist met klein gereedschap, (waarvan heel veel al standaard met een safety was uitgerust), > div. touwen, > gordels, > div. pulley's, > handschoenen, > veel meetlinten en rolmaten, > krijt, > spatlijn, > loodlijn [Ja=ouwe lul, ik weet het] enz. 
En verder de af-en-toe-noodzakelijkheden zoals: 
> Klein-tools(s), > rateltakel, > inkortketting, > wat losse shackles +ringen +inkortklauwen, > Petzl-lampje, > zakjapanner, en > rol zwart 3 mm touw. 
En dan nog allerlei hebbedingetjes (= gadgets): > momentsleutel, > nicopress tang+hulzen+4mm kabel, > wat Quick-releases & Quick-links,
maar een Leatherman? Nee nooit.
Wel een Buck-mes dat al 10-tallen jaren een "tool-for-live" vormt, van het nagels schoonmaken en het strippen van kabels tot het doorsnijden van touw (en special effects signaal draden... :Cool: ) en tape-pakketten of tie-wraps.

Oh ja, en dat VCA dat is weer zo'n ding dat een eigen leven is gaan leiden in de wereld van de bureaucraten die smachten naar papieren bewijzen.
Wat bewijst het VCA - dat je een dag de moeiet hebt gedaan om allerlei regeltjes in je kop te stampen en daar savonds examen over af te leggen. Het komt van oorsprong uit de Petrochemie, en is volslagen zijn doel voorbij geschoten. Ik wist al van alles over hijsen, heffen en besloten ruimtes, maar weet echt niks meer van al die chemicalien die niet bij elkaar moesten staan. :EEK!: 
En zo weet menig schhonmaakbedrijf juist wel van alles over schoonmaakmiddelen (chemicalien), maar die weten niks meer van het hijsen, waarover ze ook moesten leren. 
Bij het VCA-examen dat ik ooit deed was de kennis over hijsen zelfs wat verouderd. De examinator legde me toen uit dat het niveau van die getoetste kennis gemiddeld zo'n 3-5 jaar achter lag op de actualiteit vanwege de stroperige bureaucratie achter het hele VCA-circus.  :Mad: 
En een VCA voor onze sector.  :Embarrassment: 
De kans dat Balkenende en Rouvoet homo worden en een kind krijgen is groter.... :Big Grin: .

----------


## rinus bakker

Oh ja - dat van die grote bek dat klopt ook wel... :Big Grin: 
Ik stam ook nog van voor de tijd van de portofoons.
En dan is 10-20m vertikaal een hele afstand om vocaal te "overbruggen". 

De bijnaam die ik ooit van Peter Dreunink kreeg was _"brul-tomaat"_, want ik was vrijwel altijd in een rode overall aan het werk.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## rinus bakker

En @ *Maria,*

er zijn tegenwoordig niet zo veel vakken meer die je wel "even" in de praktijk kunt leren.
En "klimmen" deden onze verre voorouders in de bomen al, dus dat moet toch niet zo aansprekend zijn. 
Dan kun je maar beter in Artis of Blijdorp solliciteren. 
Bij de orangs en gibbons dan maar, 
want chimps en vooral gorilla's zijn toch in hoofdzaak "voetvolkjes".

----------


## Jeroen de Goei

> En dan nog allerlei hebbedingetjes (= gadgets):  > nicopress tang+hulzen+4mm kabel, >.



een gadget? hoe zou het leven er uit zien zonder :Smile:

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ja...waarom eigenlijk die korte broeken? de combinatie korte broek en temperaturen die bijna thermisch ondergoed noodzakelijk maken heb ik nooit kunnen rijmen. Is dit puur bewegingsvrijheid?

----------


## Upgrading your system

> En @ *Maria,*
> 
> er zijn tegenwoordig niet zo veel vakken meer die je wel "even" in de praktijk kunt leren.
> En "klimmen" deden onze verre voorouders in de bomen al, dus dat moet toch niet zo aansprekend zijn. 
> Dan kun je maar beter in Artis of Blijdorp solliciteren. 
> Bij de orangs en gibbons dan maar, 
> want chimps en vooral gorilla's zijn toch in hoofdzaak "voetvolkjes".



Goh Rinus, jij weet hoe je zieltjes wint voor je cursus.. :Wink: 

VCA ben ik het helemaal mee eens, maar feit blijft dat je als VCA Gecertificeerd persoon geacht wordt de regels te kennen. Dit garandeerd geen veilig werken, maar iedere baas is blij met een persoon die hij ter verantwoording kan roepen omdat hij zich niet aan de regels houdt die hij geleerd heeft in een cursus. En eerlijk is eerlijk, IK OOK! Want ik kan veiligheidsmiddelen ter beschikking stellen wat ik wil, maar wanneer er geroepen wordt: dat wist ik niet. Dan sta je daar toch mooi.. Wanneer er vervolgens een VCA diploma is kan je in ieder geval zeggen.. dat wist je wel, maar je bent te stom om het te onthouden..

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Stage-Q

> Ja...waarom eigenlijk die korte broeken? de combinatie korte broek en temperaturen die bijna thermisch ondergoed noodzakelijk maken heb ik nooit kunnen rijmen. Is dit puur bewegingsvrijheid?



Korte broek, heeerlijk.
Ik kan mijzelf beter bewegen in een kortebroek dan in m'n lange broek waarin je na 2 huur hard werken uitzweet. 

maakt me niet uit wat voor temperatuur het is ( als het maar wel boven 0 is )

maargoed, verder is t aan ieder zichzelf wat ie daarmee doet.

----------


## rinus bakker

> Ja...waarom eigenlijk die korte broeken?



Da's heel simpel. Als je wat hebt om mee te showen moet je dat doen.
Er is een tijd geweest (Let wel "*Geweest*"!) dat er dames waren, die mij de bijnaam "Beaujambe" hadden gegeven.  :Cool: 
En de reacties van de andere sexe kunnen heel productief uitwerken op "de mentale stabiliteitstoestand " - en stabiliteit is erg belangrijk voor riggers.  :Big Grin: 
Trouwens tegenwoordig zou 'Bigbelly' meer voor de hand liggen.   En dan hebben we 'Brultomaat' en 'Bigmouth' dus al gehad.   :Embarrassment:  Maar het moet wel met een B beginnen!

----------


## rinus bakker

> 1) ...Goh Rinus, jij weet hoe je zieltjes wint voor je cursus..
> 
> 2) ..... feit blijft dat je als VCA Gecertificeerd persoon geacht wordt de regels te kennen. 
> 
> 3) .... dat wist je wel, maar je bent te stom om het te onthouden..



1)   OK ik mag dan af en toe wel een overdosis aan rigging fundamentalisme ten toon spreiden. Het is zeker geen religie, en ik hoef al helemaal geen _zieltjes te winnen_. 
Naar een cursus ga je omdat het onderwerp je interesse heeft en je er een vorm van eigen voordeel mee wilt behalen... 
(en sommigen natuurlijk ook omdat ze "moeten van de baas", maar dat zijn de zieltjes die vaak een andere overtuiging blijven aanhangen: het "Klooimaranisme"  :Confused: ) 
2)    Die ken ik ook al over de Wet die we allemaal geacht worden te kennen. En wat denk je over de te verwachten resultaten, als we eens wat praktische wetskennis zouden toetsen hier? Arbowet + ArboBesluit, Woningwet + Bouwbesluit, om er maar eens een paar heel directe te nomen? Dood-doeners kunnen ze in de politiek wel verzinnen, daar hebben we geen forum voor nodig.    :EEK!:  
3)    Het zal niet je bedoeling zijn, maar ik voel me erg aangesproken.... (overigens geheel terecht! Wat ik ben heel veel VCA-bulk vergeten).  
Maar of "vergeten" en "stom zijn" ook perse een causaal verband hebben waag ik weer in twijfel te trekken.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

Bestaat er ook zoiets als een eenvoudige basis cursus waarbij de meest elementaire zaken over riggen aan de orde komen?
Ik wil dus niet een dakconstructie tot het uiterste kunnen belasten maar gewoon eenvoudig een line-array op een veilige manier op kunnen hangen en mis kennis op het gebied van takels, hoe je deze aan een constructie bevestigd, enzovoort.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo *MusicXtra*
Beetje een ouwe koe, waar je "off topic" ingedoken bent, 
want jij wilt eigenlijk geen rigger worden, maar er alleen _wat meer_ vanaf weten.
Maar goed, deze op deze slak zullen we geen zout gaan strooien.
Ik ga ervan uit dat je de cursussen zoals vermeld op dit forum  :Cool:  wat "over de top" vindt. 
Daarover kunnen we redetwisten, want in veel landen (D, UK, USA) is dit zo ongeveer het minimale 
wat je aan kennis zou moeten hebben als je lasten gaat ophangen of hijsen. 
En binnen een aantal maanden komt er hierover ook een Nederlandse (NPR)-richtlijn, waarmee het reguliere onderwijs dan 
ook formeel houvast krijgt over wat men allemaal wel en niet hoeft te weten voor het entertainment hijsvak..... 
Het redetwisten daarover met jou zal ik dus achterwege laten.
Het gaat jou alleen om: "_kennis op het gebied van takels, hoe je deze aan een constructie bevestigd, enzovoort."_ 
Dan zal het eerste ('_gebied van takels_') kunnen worden ingevuld door gewoon de manuals 
van een aantal merken/typen takels eens goed door te lezen.

En dan is het altijd raadzaam om - als je echt met hijsen in de weer bent -
 het *ArboInformatie-blad AI-17* eens aan te schaffen
(Er is net een nieuwe druk uit. Weer een stuk dikker, maar de Beleidsregel - verwijzingen zijn eruit geknikkerd...) 
Overigens net te vroeg want Minister Donner is op die beslissing tot afschaffing teruggekomen. 
Die AI-17 kost je net geen  40,- dus een stuk goedkoper dan een cursus, 
al kost het je wel een dagje (of twee) aan lezen - onbekende zaken opzoeken - en de tekst ook echt begrijpen.
Maar daarin staat dan nog niet "_hoe je deze aan een constructie bevestigd"._

En de vraag is ook of jouw_ "enzovoort."_ dan wel voldoende aan bod is gekomen, 
want iedereen mag hier nu gaan raden wat je daar precies mee bedoeld.
Overigens als _"enzovoort"_ niet te veel mag kosten, dan kan ik je een middagje (of avond) 
de voorlichtings-cursus "Veilig Hijsen" van de Mennens-groep aanraden. 
In het ergste geval wordt je daarna een aantal keren benaderd door een verkoper van die club. 
In het beste geval steek je er ook wat van op. Maar dat is de vraag, want die "Mannens" hebben 
nog steeds - ook niet na 20 jaar van verkopen in onze sector - 
maar heel weinig kaas gegeten van wat er hier nou precies allemaal speelt. 
En dan wordt het "meedenken" met de klant toch vooral een verkooppraatje. 
Die gratis cursus moet natuurlijk wel ergens van betaald worden, dat gaat de Grote-M-vestigings-directeur echt niet financieren uit zijn eigen bonus.

Als je denkt dat je het nu helemaal niet meer weet:
je bent van harte welkom op de eerstvolgende 5 daagse *basis-*cursus:
van maandag 1 t/m vrijdag 5 februari in Leek.  :Big Grin: 
_Basis = elementair._ 
Daarin leer je echt geen werktuigbouw of bouwkunde of arbeidsrecht of dat soort meerjarige studies.
Het allernoodzakelijkste komt voorbij over de Wet- en regelgeving, risico en veiligheid, werktuig- en materiaalkennis, 
gebruiksmethoden, en simpele rekenmethodes voor de vereiste hijs-planning. 
Plus wat essentiele dingen over inspecteren en certificeren.
En dat dan juist allemaal in het kader wat voor onze sector van belang is. 

Lekker kwijlen bij een grote *Dé-mag* ,  
maar vooraf denken bij een *takel moet*.  :Confused:

----------


## MusicXtra

Dag Rinus, die ouwe koe was al door iemand anders uit de sloot gehaald maar sloot toevallig wel aardig aan op mijn vraag.
Met 'enzovoort' bedoel ik de do's en vooral de don'ts om veilig mijn line-arraytje aan een dak te kunnen hangen. Ik ben gelukkig op mechanisch gebied redelijk onderlegd maar realiseer me ook heel erg goed welke verantwoordelijkheid ik op me neem wanneer ik een kleine 200 kg boven mensen aan een takeltje hang, dit mag dus gewoon nooit en te nimmer ook maar een heel klein beetje misgaan.
Ik zal het arboinformatieblad eens aanschaffen en ff de kiezen op elkaar zetten. Wie weet word ik er wel zo door geboeid dat je me nog eens tegen gaat komen op een van je cursussen, tnx voor de info in elk geval.

----------


## MusicXtra

Inmiddels het AI blad gekocht en bestudeert, veel informatie waarvan een groot deel voor mij niet relevant. Is me wel steeds meer duidelijk dat je met gezond verstand en enige kennis van mechanica al een heel eind kunt komen.
Wat ik me echter wel afvraag: ik heb inmiddels een aantal hijsbanden en twee 1 tons handtakels aangeschaft. Mag je de haak van de takel direct aan de hijsbanden haken, is de bocht die de hijsband maakt dan niet te scherp?
En bij gebruik op constructies wordt er gebruik gemaakt van jute, is dat speciaal jute en waar is dat verkrijgbaar?

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ik haal de jute gewoon hier bij de plaatslijke aardappelen boer. Oude t-shirts, dweilen en theedoeken voldoen trouwens ook.

Joost.

----------


## Fumata

In België organiseert LGO een cursus rigging. (deel van syntra)
Dit is de basis, maar zeker voldoende denk ik.

Je kan je inschrijven op voorhand en dan contacteren zij je wanneer de volgende cursus georganiseerd wordt. Ik wilde deze cursus zelf ook volgen, maar nu er sprake is van dit in wetgeving te gieten wacht ik liever even af of deze conform wordt verklaard met de wetgeving.

----------


## tomv

En laat die cursus dan net gegeven worden door Rinus Bakker, ook 5 dagen duren, ...

Juist het is dezelfde, alleen in belgenlandje.

Maar ik zou het iedereen aanraden, was 'n heel toffe week, veel bijgeleerd!

----------


## rinus bakker

1) Mag je de haak van de takel direct aan de hijsbanden haken?
2) is de bocht die de hijsband maakt dan niet te scherp?
3) .... gebruik gemaakt van jute, is dat speciaal jute ?
4) en waar is dat verkrijgbaar? 

Dat zijn weer vier vragen - het wordt zo een schriftelijke cursus...  :Stick Out Tongue: 
1) hangt af van de hoek tussen de parten.
2) nee
3) wat is "speciaal" ?- nee er is niet zoiets als 'rigging-jute' 
Het gaat om de dichtheid van het materiaal, hoe meer textiel-vezel-materiaal per cm2 hoe beter. 

*Joost van Ens* geeft al antwoord op vraag 4). 
En hij en *tomv* kunnen waarschijnlijk ook wel beamen dat je op de eerste drie vragen 
ook antwoord krijgt in voornoemde cursus. 
Plus nog veel meer dat niet (of slecht!) in AI-17 staat.
Zoals al eerder gezegd AI-17 is heel erg breed en algemeen. 
En de Wetgever wil graag dat je een opleiding/cursus volgt die is gericht 
op de werkwijzen en risico's die voorkomen in de eigen specifieke bedrijfstak. 
En laat nou dat precies de reden zijn dat die cursussen ooit zijn opgezet.

En als je voordien die gevolgd zou hebben je dan waarschijnlijk ook géén hijsbanden* 
had gekocht, maar SoftSteels of SteelFlexen, 
die hittebestendige versie met een dunne eindloze staalkabel van binnen!
* [en dan mag ik wel hopen dat het* rondstroppen* zijn, en _geen_ geweven platte hijsbanden...]

----------


## MusicXtra

Er zit duidelijk staalkabel in dus zijn het soft steels, er staat ook met grote letters de WLL op en er zit een label aan met de specificaties en CE keurmerk.
Ik begrijp ook wel dat het zo een soort schriftelijke cursus aan het worden is.
Ik ben ook zeker niet te beroerd om er een 'echte' cursus voor te volgen alleen heb ik de kennis nu nodig en er is nu nog geen cursus te volgen.
Zoals ik al eerder schreef is de kans groot dat ik binnenkort een keer van de partij ben tijdens zo'n cursus alhoewel ik denk dat 90% van wat er behandeld wordt niet voor mij van belang is. 
Het enige dat ik wil is op een veilige manier mijn line-array kunnen ophangen en daarbij de materialen op de juiste manier gebruiken.

----------


## rinus bakker

Als jij de _hijsbanden_ en _rondstroppen_ nu al door elkaar haalt kwa naam,
mag ik de _Line-array_ ook wel _herrie-hout_ noemen he ? 

Als ik me niet vergis heb je die _blèr-banaan_ zelf gebouwd...
Hoe zit het met de berekeningen en uitvoering van de constructie-gedeeltes
daarvan, die aansluiten op, dan wel deel uitmaken van de hijsketen? 

Daar hoort dan *jouw* IIA-verklaring bij, en ook een CE-markering op de cabinets, 
overeenkomstig de betreffende twee of drie Europese Richtlijnen. 
Want jij bent in dat geval de aansprakelijke fabrikant !

----------


## MusicXtra

> Als jij de _hijsbanden_ en _rondstroppen_ nu al door elkaar haalt kwa naam,
> mag ik de _Line-array_ ook wel _herrie-hout_ noemen he ? 
> 
> Als ik me niet vergis heb je die _blèr-banaan_ zelf gebouwd...
> Hoe zit het met de berekeningen en uitvoering van de constructie-gedeeltes
> daarvan, die aansluiten op, dan wel deel uitmaken van de hijsketen? 
> 
> Daar hoort dan *jouw* IIA-verklaring bij, en ook een CE-markering op de cabinets, 
> overeenkomstig de betreffende twee of drie Europese Richtlijnen. 
> Want jij bent in dat geval de aansprakelijke fabrikant !



Euhh, ik haal hijsbanden en rondstroppen nu nog door elkaar, is de bedoeling dat ik me de terminologie eigen maak. :Big Grin: 
Die blèr-banaan is inderdaad zelf gebouwd, een dergelijke constructie is niet zo moeilijk door te rekenen en er is een SF van meer dan 20 ingebouwd dus daar maak ik me niet zo'n zorgen over.
Er wordt ook aan gewerkt om het ook officieel te krijgen daar er al een aantal bedrijven interesse hebben in een dergelijke blèrbanaan.

----------


## rinus bakker

Klopt. Er zijn: 
(platte geweven-) *hijsbanden,* 
(eindloos gelegde) *rondstroppen* ('spansets') en
(staalkabelgevulde) '*Soft steels*'.

Wow. 
*S*afety *F*actor van _méér_ dan 20? 
Dan wordt die zooi wel heel erg zwaar, 
(en dreigt bijna weer onveilig te worden door het hoge eigen gewicht). :Big Grin: 

Wie heeft je die *Vf = 20:1* geadviseerd?   :Confused: 
Op basis van wat ? welke wet, regel of norm ?
En is dat dan tegen vervormen, afschuiven of breken?  :Confused: 

Vf = 10:1 tegen breuk is de 'normale' waarde die in vrijwel heel Europa wordt geaccepteerd. 
(en zelfs tegenwoordig ook de VS).  :Cool:

----------


## Gast1401081

> ........alhoewel ik denk dat 90% van wat er behandeld wordt niet voor mij van belang is. 
> Het enige dat ik wil is op een veilige manier mijn line-array kunnen ophangen en daarbij de materialen op de juiste manier gebruiken.




geloof mij nou, 10% misschien, die andere 90% wil je niet missen...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Klopt. Er zijn: 
> (platte geweven-) *hijsbanden,* 
> (eindloos gelegde) *rondstroppen* ('spansets') en
> (staalkabelgevulde) '*Soft steels*'.
> 
> Wow. 
> *S*afety *F*actor van _méér_ dan 20? 
> Dan wordt die zooi wel heel erg zwaar, 
> (en dreigt bijna weer onveilig te worden door het hoge eigen gewicht).
> ...



Ok, ik heb dus soft steels gekocht met een WLL van 1000 kg.
Die SF (op breuk) van meer dan 20 is niet zo moeilijk te bereiken met kastjes van 22 kg, als je de rigging van een goeie kwaliteit aluminium maakt zit je daar al snel aan.
Dat is me door niemand geadviseerd, ik was op de hoogte van de 10:1 norm en dat is dan ook mijn minimale uitgangspunt geweest.
Overigens ben ik ook daar niet mee over één nacht ijs gegaan, mijn eigen berekeningen heb ik nog laten narekenen door een werktuigbouwkundige.




> geloof mij nou, 10% misschien, die andere 90% wil je niet missen...



Zou heel goed kunnen, ik ga die cursus ook zeker wel doen, het vakgebied heeft mijn interesse.

----------


## P&ET_Thomas

> Als je denkt dat je het nu helemaal niet meer weet:
> je bent van harte welkom op de eerstvolgende 5 daagse *basis-*cursus:
> van maandag 1 t/m vrijdag 5 februari in Leek.



Hallo Rinus,

Heb jij wat meer informatie over deze cursus? Ik kan namelijk alleen maar de datums en bedragen vinden van  bijv. ma 19 t/m vr 23 jan 2010 te Leek... maar die datums die jij noemt vind ik nergens terug en die komen mij wel het beste uit :Wink: 

Ik hoor het wel.

----------


## rinus bakker

de info die jij hebt is inderdaad wat verouderd.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

maar even verder zoeken en je vind de laatste update hier:

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/rig...-2009-a-5.html

ik weet niet hoe ik de titel van dat topic ("2009") moet aktualiseren  :Confused: 
en 
het gaat ook wat ver om er elk jaar weer een nieuw topic voor aan te maken.  :Embarrassment: 
Ik zal ook checken of de ARGH web-site ook nog de oude info heeft.

----------


## P&ET_Thomas

Maar de datums ma 1 feb t/m vr 5 feb kloppen wel?

Zo ja dan moeten ze bij ARGH ook updaten want daar had ik de info van :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

> Maar de datums ma 1 feb t/m vr 5 feb kloppen wel?
> 
> Zo ja dan moeten ze bij ARGH ook updaten want daar had ik de info van



De Februari datums kloppen wel. 
- dat op die ARGH-site is ook wel (erg) oud (maart 2009)
We hebben het daar wel over een update van een (veel uitgebreider) cursusprogramma gehad.
Maar ik heb er verder niet meer zo achteraan gezeten. 
Dat gaat nu wel gebeuren.

----------

